# More Benefits of raw Pineapple .



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 20, 2014)

As I have mentioned before, I often use ripe, raw pineapple to help control arthritis and joint pain. To be effective, you need to be sure that the pineapple is completely ripe. If it is still even a little bit green, it will make your mouth sore.
I either cut the pineapple into chunks and eat those, or sometimes, I put the pineapple into smoothie drinks.
I always leave the center core in the pineapple, that is where most of the bromelain is found; but I use it in my smoothies, since it is tougher, and not as nice to eat that part.
Here is an article I was reading this morning, and it explains more about the healing benefits of raw pineapple, and why it helps. It is also one of the main anti-cancer foods, and that part is included in this article, as well.

http://alignlife.com/articles/cancer/Pineapple_End_to_Cancer


----------



## That Guy (Feb 20, 2014)

When I was a juicing, healthy wildman tried pineapple.  Can only say it was . . . messy!  Love the benefits of Bromelain but high suggest just eating and not drinking.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

Just the other day I bought a whole pineapple. Went on Utube to see how best to cut it up. Ok, so I waited a couple days and when I thought it looked ripe, I preceded to try my craving skills. All went fairly well and soon realized is was real gushy on bottom and a brown color down the middle. Tried a small chunk and it was terrible.
i love fresh pineapple so I guess I'll pay the extra and buy the store cut up kind.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Just the other day I bought a whole pineapple. Went on Utube to see how best to cut it up. Ok, so I waited a couple days and when I thought it looked ripe, I preceded to try my craving skills. All went fairly well and soon realized is was real gushy on bottom and a brown color down the middle. Tried a small chunk and it was terrible.
> i love fresh pineapple so I guess I'll pay the extra and buy the store cut up kind.



As a kid in the islands, we learned that a pineapple is ripe when the middle spikes pull out easily . . .  Seemed to be true.  Another thing they gave us was the inside rind that's not fit to eat but wonderfully sweet to chew on.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 26, 2021)

I have started putting my fresh pineapple through the food processor, and then it ends up similar to the crushed pineapple you can buy in a can, except that this is fresh and raw and has all of the wonderful enzymes. 
Since most of the healing bromelain is in the core of the pineapple, and that is the toughest part, I decided that it would help if I could crush it up into fine pieces.  
After I have peeled the pineapple and quartered it, then I cut off the inner core, and cut it into chunks that will fit into the food processor easily. 
Once I have blended the core, then I add the rest of the pineapple, a little at a time, until I have the whole pineapple chopped up into fine pieces. I then pack these into a quart jar/jars, and use them as I want to. 
 It is perfect for adding to something like yogurt or cottage cheese, and also for putting into a smoothie.


----------



## Shero (Sep 26, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have started putting my fresh pineapple through the food processor, and then it ends up similar to the crushed pineapple you can buy in a can, except that this is fresh and raw and has all of the wonderful enzymes.
> Since most of the healing bromelain is in the core of the pineapple, and that is the toughest part, I decided that it would help if I could crush it up into fine pieces.
> After I have peeled the pineapple and quartered it, then I cut off the inner core, and cut it into chunks that will fit into the food processor easily.
> Once I have blended the core, then I add the rest of the pineapple, a little at a time, until I have the whole pineapple chopped up into fine pieces. I then pack these into a quart jar/jars, and use them as I want to.
> It is perfect for adding to something like yogurt or cottage cheese, and also for putting into a smoothie.


Also perfect for Hawaiian chicken - a classic!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2021)

We've been buying natural unsweetened dried pineapple rings from the health food store, Natural Grocers for several years now.  It's really convenient to just snack on a ring or two when in the mood, and since it's dried, it lasts a long time.  Some parts by the core are a little tough, but we are able to eat the whole thing.


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2021)

I recently switched from buying already-cut up pineapple to buying it whole after learning how to recognize ripeness & also how to cut it up.
If you have a decent sharp knife, it won't make a mess.  I was amazed at how much more you get for your money when you do it yourself.
As for health benefits, besides those already mentioned, I read that the Bromelain dissolves the material in the eye that causes those floaters, over time.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

I wonder if eating dried pineapple would have the same beneficial effect?


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I wonder if eating dried pineapple would have the same beneficial effect?


No, and also the sugar content is quite high when dried.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> I recently switched from buying already-cut up pineapple to buying it whole after learning how to recognize ripeness & also how to cut it up.
> If you have a decent sharp knife, it won't make a mess.  I was amazed at how much more you get for your money when you do it yourself.
> As for health benefits, besides those already mentioned, I read that the Bromelain dissolves the material in the eye that causes those floaters, over time.



I buy pineapples  quite often,   and I have a corer  which takes all the work out of it   ... and it's fun to use!  
About 6 or 7 turns and you have it all removed neatly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I wonder if eating dried pineapple would have the same beneficial effect?


I had to look it up, but it seems to have the same benefits.  The one I buy is just pineapple dried, no sugar at all added like many other dried fruits.



> Dried pineapple is high in calcium, potassium, manganese, fiber, and vitamins A, B, and C. Because it includes fluoride, it is also extremely beneficial in cancer prevention.
> 
> It is beneficial for bone health and ossification, as well as healing colds and coughing, curing cardiovascular disease, and strengthening the body’s immune system, due to its manganese concentration.
> 
> ...



https://thewholeportion.com/benefits-of-dried-pineapple/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> No, and also the sugar content is quite high when dried.


I read that the natural sugar content is a little bit higher than fresh, but the dried fruit has fiber and other nutrients which help balance the nutrition.  They do say to eat a controlled portion and not to overeat dried fruits of any kind due to the natural sugars.

The dried pineapple I get is, for a 4 piece serving (40g), 26g carbs, 2g Fiber, 22g sugar, 0g of added sugars, 1g Protein.  It is also organic.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/84859-nutrition-whole-pineapple/


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> As for health benefits, besides those already mentioned, I read that the Bromelain dissolves the material in the eye that causes those floaters, over time.


Don't know where you read that--but something's not right about it. Most floaters are caused by vital parts of the eye degenerating:  Sometimes the vitreous fluid that holds the other parts, the retina or cornea. It can happen either because of age related degeneration of tissues or due to disease process that causes the degeneration earlier than usual. 

i know this because i have such a corneal disease, and had to have corneal implant surgeries to fix it. So i sure don't need anything 'dissolving' the material that 'causes' floaters or even the floaters themselves--nuisance that they were they were what clued me in that something was seriously wrong with my eye, which led to diagnosis.

Here's link to Mayo Clinic page with basic info. Or check a medical site you trust.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/eye-floaters/symptoms-causes/syc-20372346


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2021)

Take note that some meds do not mix well with pineapple .. such as antibiotics and blood thinners.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

feywon said:


> Don't know where you read that--but something's not right about it. Most floaters are caused by vital parts of the eye degenerating:  Sometimes the vitreous fluid that holds the other parts, the retina or cornea. It can happen either because of age related degeneration of tissues or due to disease process that causes the degeneration earlier than usual.
> 
> i know this because i have such a corneal disease, and had to have corneal implant surgeries to fix it. So i sure don't need anything 'dissolving' the material that 'causes' floaters or even the floaters themselves--nuisance that they were they were what clued me in that something was seriously wrong with my eye, which led to diagnosis.
> 
> ...


https://visionsource-meadville.com/2021/07/02/eye-floaters-and-pineapple-a-curious-connection/
_"Apart from invasive eye surgery, there haven’t been many treatments to cure floaters. Time has been the most organic treatment, as floaters stabilize and become less noticeable as time passes. 

Recently, however, new research has indicated that pineapple may minimize floaters. A study from Taiwan found a 70% decrease in floaters among participants who consumed pineapple daily for three months. Researchers attribute the treatment’s success to the enzyme “bromelain” which is found in pineapple. They believe that the bromelain dissolves the collagen that creates floaters. 

Like any study, the research has its flaws, and more studies will need to be conducted. But in the meantime, it’s an exciting possibility that pineapple or a Bromelain supplement could be a simple, natural way to see improvement in eye floaters."_


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 29, 2021)

Pineapple chunks, peach slices, raspberries, blue berries, strawberries and bananas I buy all frozen except for bananas (I freeze them after slicing). I add them together and make a smoothie almost every day with a little apple juice, almond milk and vanilla yogurt. Very little time and effort to drink something very healthy.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

I've been recently (self) diagnosed with Duputren's Disease - a disease where bands of collagen collects in the hands (and sometimes feet) -  and as they grow and thicken, they force the fingers to curl.

It's a chronic condition, with multiple attendant ramifications.  Early stages yet, but doing research to minimize / retard the progression.  Came across bromelain's ability to dissolve collagen.

Apparently fresh pineapple has a high bromelain content and here I am.  Did run across some scientific abstracts which I've bookmarked to pursue.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> I recently switched from buying already-cut up pineapple to buying it whole after learning how to recognize ripeness & also how to cut it up.
> If you have a decent sharp knife, it won't make a mess.  I was amazed at how much more you get for your money when you do it yourself.
> As for health benefits, besides those already mentioned, I read that the Bromelain dissolves the material in the eye that causes those floaters, over time.





Jules said:


> Neither do I.  I can even read my grocery list from it.


I had never heard that the bromelain can help with floaters in the eyes.  We are talking about those little bright spots that flash across the eyes, right ? 
I was having problems with that and now I am not having them anymore, and after reading your post, I am now wondering if the eating more of the fresh raw pineapple was what stopped the floaters. 

With the cold, wet weather, I often feel the arthritis more, so I have been having some pineapple just about every day now for the last few weeks or so, and before that I still had some, but not necessarily every day.


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

OK....so the bromelain in pineapple dissolves collagen, collagen breakdown is what causes wrinkles.....just saying it's kind of a trade off.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> https://visionsource-meadville.com/2021/07/02/eye-floaters-and-pineapple-a-curious-connection/
> _"Apart from invasive eye surgery, there haven’t been many treatments to cure floaters. Time has been the most organic treatment, as floaters stabilize and become less noticeable as time passes.
> 
> Recently, however, new research has indicated that pineapple may minimize floaters. A study from Taiwan found a 70% decrease in floaters among participants who consumed pineapple daily for three months. Researchers attribute the treatment’s success to the enzyme “bromelain” which is found in pineapple. They believe that the bromelain dissolves the collagen that creates floaters.
> ...


This sounds like they don't even realize that floaters can be bits of degenerating cornea or retina. 
This is like a man taking getting ****** prescription for his ED without getting his prostate checked as a problem with it can be a causative factor and it going on undiagnosed can lead to worse problems. 

And an optician or regular optometrist likely won't catch it unless you  raise the issue--but if you have a large increase in floaters when still in 40's you need to see a ophthalmologist.    But to each their own.  i'm all for nutritional solutions in general.  i've switched docs because they didn't want to give me time to control an issue more naturally, just wanted to write an Rx, but i also believe in common sense and being well-informed.  Masking symptoms of what could be a serious problem is rarely a good idea.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I had never heard that the bromelain can help with floaters in the eyes.  We are talking about those little bright spots that flash across the eyes, right ?
> I was having problems with that and now I am not having them anymore, and after reading your post, I am now wondering if the eating more of the fresh raw pineapple was what stopped the floaters.
> 
> With the cold, wet weather, I often feel the arthritis more, so I have been having some pineapple just about every day now for the last few weeks or so, and before that I still had some, but not necessarily every day.


Yes, floaters are those spots & pieces of string that move around when you move your eyeballs.  And they're more noticeable when you look at bright colors or light, like a blue sky or a computer screen.  Some people get them with older age, & I've talked to people who got them at 40.
By the way, your eye doctor or optometrist can't see them; only you can.  At my last eye exam, I asked the optometrist if she could see them; she said, "No, they're only visible to you."


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

I got Page not found.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Take note that some meds do not mix well with pineapple .. such as antibiotics and blood thinners.


Really important, thanks Pinky!


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

feywon said:


> Don't know where you read that--but something's not right about it. Most floaters are caused by vital parts of the eye degenerating:  Sometimes the vitreous fluid that holds the other parts, the retina or cornea. It can happen either because of age related degeneration of tissues or due to disease process that causes the degeneration earlier than usual.
> 
> i know this because i have such a corneal disease, and had to have corneal implant surgeries to fix it. So i sure don't need anything 'dissolving' the material that 'causes' floaters or even the floaters themselves--nuisance that they were they were what clued me in that something was seriously wrong with my eye, which led to diagnosis.
> 
> ...



Further to what win says - a credible study was done by Taiwanese scientists  about the importance of  bromelain in relation of floaters. 

See The Journal of American Science.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> By the way, your eye doctor or optometrist can't see them; only you can.  At my last eye exam, I asked the optometrist if she could see them; she said, "No, they're only visible to you."


Actually Ophthalmologists, who have more medical training than optometrists, have equipment these days (actually since at least 1999 when i was first diagnosed with corneal dystrophy) that makes them visible to the someone looking into a patient's eyes with that equipment which is why if you get a very noticeable increase of floaters in your 40s, early for natural age-related  degeneration, you need to see an Ophthalmologist.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

feywon said:


> Actually Ophthalmologists, who have more medical training than optometrists, have equipment these days (actually since at least 1999 when i was first diagnosed with corneal dystrophy) that makes them visible to the someone looking into a patient's eyes with that equipment which is why if you get a very noticeable increase of floaters in your 40s, early for natural age-related  degeneration, you need to see an Ophthalmologist.


I didn't get floaters until around 64.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> Further to what win says - a credible study was done by Taiwanese scientists  about the importance of  bromelain in relation of floaters.
> 
> See The Journal of American Science.


What neither you or win seem to understand is that the degeneration of any of the various kinds of tissue that exist within eyeball can cause floaters. Some are a bigger threat to your vision than others.  

Unless you can provide a link to the JAS article why should i spend my time hunting for it?

  One of the most crucial questions to ask about a study is who paid for it.

As Pinky pointed out some natural things that have some benefits for some people may not be helpful for others, and could actually be problematic for another group of people.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> I didn't get floaters until around 64.


Then yours are likely from natural aging, that doesn't mean everyone's are.


----------



## Shero (Sep 30, 2021)

For anyone who has an interest:

https://www.willseye.org/disease_condition/floaters-in-the-eye/

https://www.moorfields-private.co.uk/news/news-article/what-are-these-floating-things-in-my-eye

https://umiamihealth.org/en/bascom-...na-and-vitreous-diseases/flashes-and-floaters

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3712403

http://www.jofamericanscience.org/journals/am-sci/jas150419/03_34649jas150419_17_30.pdf


----------



## feywon (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> For anyone who has an interest:
> 
> https://www.willseye.org/disease_condition/floaters-in-the-eye/
> 
> ...


Thank you, tho i don't have time to read all those i will look at the Journal of American Science one soon.

i don't know why y'all are coming on as if i totally dismissed the validity of what you were saying---i simply pointed out that floaters are from more than one cause tho degeneration of cells seems to be key.  i have personal experience with the kind that it would have been counterproductive for my long term eye health  to simply mask the symptoms.


----------

